# How to install sidind around chimney?



## StevenC (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm about to install vinyl siding on my house and wasn't sure how to install it around my chimney.  It looks fairly easy but is there a certain technique to keeping water from getting behind the vinyl next to the chimney? Is this even going to be an issue.  Will I need to flash around it or do I need to just rely on caulking, if so whats the best method?

Thanks


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 6, 2009)

Steven, what is the material on the chimney now? How is it flashed? Remember with siding to not over drive the nails to tight to the wall. Place the nail in the center of the slot, use galvanized roofing nails and when your siding is installed you should be able to slide the siding against the wall. You have to allow for movement as the siding expands when the temp changes. Use "J" chanel along the roof slope and manufactured corners. Make sure the cap extends down over your new siding and be careful working up in the air.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 7, 2009)

Right now the chimney is just painted brick and the siding is the old asbestos with caulking right up against the brick. I'm taking all the asbestos off but I'm not sure how to keep water from getting behind the new vinyl siding next to the chimney.


----------

